

It's palindrome week: Every day is going to read the same backwards - sgy
http://sploid.gizmodo.com/its-palindrome-week-every-day-is-going-to-read-the-sam-1562965672?utm_campaign=socialflow_gizmodo_facebook&utm_source=gizmodo_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow

======
Dewie
Yes, if you write your dates in a silly order.

~~~
sgy
I couldn't figure out the reason most hackers are negative on HN. Cool down.

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7K0vRUKXKc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7K0vRUKXKc)

